# [A] Tirion - Deathproof sucht Dich



## Daluxe (5. April 2012)

Hallo, 
wir suchen wieder nach sympathischen neuen und engagierten Mitspielern(innen):

generell wird jeder gesucht der/die spielen kann und aktiv ist, um direkt einzusteigen, sollte dein Equipstand
für den aktuellen Contend (hc) tauglich sein, etwas Erfahrung ist auch sehr gern gesehen : )

Du solltest nur über 18 Jahre alt sein, deinen Char beherrschen und schon einige Raiderfahrungen aufweisen können.
Desweiteren sind auch alle anderen gern gesehen, die eventuell andere SpielInteressen besitzen außerhalb von aktuellen Raids 

Wir bieten eine entspannte erfolgreiche Raidathmospäre, erwarten nur Pünktlichkeit, einen guten Umgangston, 
Spielverständnis und ein wenig Durchhaltevermögen, gerade im Progress 

unsere Raidzeiten sind momentan:

- Gruppe 1 Donnerstags, Sonntags und Dienstags jeweils von 19Uhr bis maximal 23Uhr 
- Gruppe 2 Samstags von 19Uhr bis 23Uhr


Uns als Gilde gibt es bereits seit Sommer 2008.

Wir freuen uns auf Dich, aufs gemeinsame Raiden, Questen, Ini's leer räumen und Erfolge feiern - 
der ein oder anderen PVP Schlacht sind die meisten auch nicht abgeneigt ; )

bei Interesse und für nähere Info's und einen eventuellen Raid zum reinschnuppern,
stell dich kurz in unserem Forum vor oder schreib mich im Spiel oder hier per PM an - wir melden uns 

LG, Das Team von Deathproof

Vittina / Víttína ingame


Gilden-Homepage
Arsenallink


----------



## Daluxe (13. April 2012)

Puschel


----------



## Daluxe (22. April 2012)

push


----------



## Karasuke (1. Dezember 2012)

push


----------



## Karasuke (3. Dezember 2012)

push


----------



## Karasuke (15. Dezember 2012)

kleines push


----------

